# The Curse of Cheap Copies



## Phil Elmore (Feb 28, 2003)

Why buy a real Strider knife when you can buy a knock-off for ten bucks?  This is why.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 28, 2003)

Heh, that's an unambiguous review--in essence, they're not only crooks, but dumb or inept ones too.


----------



## Kirk (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Heh, that's an unambiguous review--in essence, they're not only crooks, but dumb or inept ones too. *



What he said!

A joy to read, Phil, as always!


----------



## Old Warrior (Mar 2, 2003)

Your comment about the steel and the edge quality is just speculation.  The cord burn can be improved with your own Bic lighter.  As a matter of fact, one could rewind the grip and use a touch of rubber cement to improve its qualities.

I am a fencer and I have my own preferences as to blade characteristics.  There are people out there who may prefer the shape of the knock-off.

Don't get me wrong - I value the worth of intellectual property.  But my wife has $10,000 in handbags that can't be distinguished from the knock-offs.  I ain't no snob and if it looks about the same and works about the same as the "real thing" and I can buy it for 10% of the original - I'm fine with it.


----------



## Phil Elmore (Mar 2, 2003)

After one buys enough knives, one gets a certain feel for steel quality.  Yes, my speculation on the edge-holding quality of the steel is indeed _speculation_, but it looks and feels _cheap_ (and by that I don't mean a bargain).

Once you've rewrapped the handle and spent the money on an aftermarket sheath to replace the poor one with which this knife comes (which will cost you more than the knife itself), you'll still have to find a way to overcome the incredibly poor ergonomics of the handle, which is to short, and the thin and pointy "guard," which isn't terribly functional.


----------



## Rob Wilson (Mar 11, 2003)

Yeah, it's a piece of crap. But it's still a deadly piece of crap if you get stabbed by it. 

I know- I'm the master of the obvious.

Rob


----------



## Lyfeenz (Mar 15, 2003)

kudos to rob , a knife is is still a knife . Wether it be a $10 blade or a $300 dollar blade it does the trick . Not to say that these guys should be supported , it's a matter of preference a serious knife fighter looks for the best . This is why you don't see Jordan in velcro shoes


----------



## BRAM (Mar 19, 2003)

Sharp Phil is correct:
cheap steel is just that cheap steel..
poorly made, poorly hardened..crappy grinds..
it doesn't hold an edge, it breaks, it rusts..and its a rip off of the public..
you are correct Bad guys don't care and cheap can be as deadly as good ..or at least in that first hit before the blade breaks etc..
But if you are a regular user the knock off poses severe injury possibility due to its poor manufacture..and if it craps out when you need it to save your life or the life of a loved one..
well that;s big trouble..
plastic is not the same..metal isn't..Thats why we have standards and many imported screws  may not be used ( for example) in US manufacture because they don't meet our production safety standards,,
well I guess one gets what one pays for..right?
buy crap get crap..
hmm sounds like a Saturday night special ..it shoots so its the same value as my Glock..

As for the intelectual property comment.. cheap handbags are also cheap hand bags..
who cares if it looks like the real thing..Oh use it once and throw it out?
name brand people have standards..of leather, metal, sewing etc that knock offs don't..
in any industry..its that way..

As a designer and maker If I spend the time to design and make something, I resent some cheap *** person making an inferior copy of my tools or designs..
For those not in the know..and there's a lot of general public in the world..if the knock off sucks..well there's no difference so the Original must suck as well...
Only the only thing that sucks is the knock off.
I have to pay real time and money to make and protect my designs etc..
Why should I let others make it for free or mis-make or improperly make my tool or design?

Personally I hold those that import / sell that junk as guilty as those that make it..

Want a custom strider? buy a Custom Strider..can't afford it? buy a production Strider...Can't afford it? find a collaboration Strider by a name brand manufacturer..
can't afford that? re evaluate your needs and the value of the tool you are buying..

nuff said..

Be safe
Bram

Yes.. I will defend my patents & trademarks for sure!


----------



## Scooter (Mar 21, 2003)

Where did you get the copy from?


----------



## Phil Elmore (Mar 21, 2003)

Cheaper Than Dirt.


----------



## Rob Wilson (Mar 22, 2003)

I agree and respect your position, Mr. Frank. I like the good stuff, end of story. But if I was stuck (or about to be, heh) I would use the crappiest piece of punk-*** mail order crud if it was all I had.

Yours truly,

Rob


----------

